# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Habt ihr Ratschläge oder Tipps?

## Martina1701

Hallo in die Runde, vielleicht könnt ihr uns etwas weiterhelfen? Bis Mai vergangenen Jahres wurde mein Vater nach RPE bestrahlt. Seitdem hat er immer wieder mit Durchfällen zu kämpfen, derzeit in Frequenz zunehmend, dazu plötzlich und unvorbereitet.  Das senkt seine Lebensqualität zusätzlich. Er traut sich nicht mehr weg, Ausflüge mit meiner Mutter mit dem Auto macht er gar nicht mehr, Restauratbesuche fallen auch weg. Spaziergänge nur kurz mit meinem Hund, aber das fällt ihm sowieso schwer.  Dann die Wäsche....Kurzum die Lebensqualität leidet unter den ständigen Durchfällen noch mehr. Die Tabletten gegen Durchfall aus der Strahlenklinik helfen nicht Die Durchfälle sind nicht blutig. Hat jemand nach Bestrahlung Ähnliches erlebt und gute Ratschläge?
Dafür wären wir sehr dankbar.
Schönen Sonntag euch
Martina

----------


## kopro

Hallo Martina,
Durchfälle und Darmbeschwerden habe ich nach der Bestrahlung gehabt, die ziemlich heftig und unangenehm waren. Behandelt wurden sie vom Hausarzt mit Myrrhinil und Darmbakterien (z.B. Symbioflor). Ausserdem habe ich Zeolith-Bentonit und auch Heilerde eingenommen. Nach der Reaktorkatastrophe in Tschernobyl sind Verstrahlte mit Zeolith. Bentonit behandelt worden.
Zeolith ist ein Mineral vulkanischen Ursprungs.

Alles Gute und gute Besserung

Konrad

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Konrad, ist das ein pflanzliches Präparat? Hast du jetzt keine Beschwerden mehr?

----------


## Trekker

> Danke Konrad, ist das ein pflanzliches Präparat? Hast du jetzt keine Beschwerden mehr?


Folgendes kannst Du unter seinem Profil nachlesen:


> Ich habe heute keinerlei Darmbeschwerden mehr. 11.06.2014             
>        Bis heute keine Darmbeschwerden, Wasserlassen sehr gut, 15.05. 2017

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für den Hinweis, auf die Idee mit dem Profil bin ich nicht gekommen. Dabei lese ich sonst auch mal die Verläufe.  Danke

----------


## Martina1701

Mein Vater hat Perentetol und Lopedium bekommen. Derzeit hilft leider nichts mehr so richtig.

----------


## kopro

Mein Hausarzt und der Urologe haben in die Behandlung stets alternative Methoden einfließen lassen. Myrrhinil ist ein pflanzliches 
Präparat aus Myrrhe, Kaffeekohle und Kamille und wird zur unterstützenden Behandlung von Magen-Darmstörungen und unspezifischem Durchfall eingesetzt. Mir hat es jedenfalls geholfen. Auch Zeolith-Bentonit, das sind Siliziummineralien, haben mit
zum Verschwinden der Durchfälle, die teilweise mit Schleimabgängen verbunden waren, beigetragen.Bentonit bindet sehr stark
Wasser genau wie die Heilerde. Die Darmflora sollte bei Durchfällen, nach einer Bestrahlung und Antibiotika Behandlung aufgebaut werden, wird aber leider von vielen Ärzten nicht gemacht. Du kannst Dir mal mein Profil ansehen . In ein paar Wochen vollende ich das 84zigste Lebensjahr und bin fit, mein Motto " Gesundheit ist Arbeit". Medikamente
nehme ich keine aber Zeolith-Bentonit täglich.

Grüße aus der Pfalz

Konrad

----------


## Martina1701

Konrad ich danke dir sehr für deine Rückmeldung. Ich denke auch, dass die Darmflora massiv zerstört ist. Es ist mir nur nicht klar, wie der Darm saniert werden kann. Diese Präparate kann man sicherlich käuflich erwerben. Wie hast du sie eingenommen? 
Ich gratuliere dir von ganzem Herzen zu deinen Erfolgen und wünsche dir auch weiterhin alles Gute.
Martina

----------


## frankonia

Hallo Martina,

mein Vater hatte auch nach der Bestrahlung eine ganze Weile Probleme mit dem Darm, wenn auch nicht so extrem wie Dein Vater. Er war und ist aber begleitend in Behandlung mit traditioneller chinesischer Medizin (Akupunktur und teilweise glaube ich auch chin. Kräuter). Wenn Du eine*n fähige*n Arzt / Ärtzin suchst, schau mal hier: https://www.tcm.edu/ und hier gibt es auch eine Liste, wer in der Gegend praktiziert: https://www.tcm.edu/arzt-therapeutensuche/arztsuche/ (einige Regionen sind leider noch nicht so gut bestückt, aber in den letzten Jahren sind viele neue gute Leute dazugekommen).
Hier werden nur Mediziner*innen zu TCM-Praktizierenden ausgebildet, was ich bei der Auswahl sehr wichtig fand, damit das "Problem" sowohl aus westlicher als auch traditionell chinesischer Perspektive betrachtet wird. Die Krankheitsbilder unserer Väter sind ja durchaus komplex... Man muss sich allerdings bewusst sein, dass das die allermeisten Kassen nicht übernehmen, das ist sehr schade. Aber man sollte trotzdem mal in eienr Praxis anrufen und fragen, vielleicht findet sich ein Weg (einige Diagnosen werden nämlich übernommen...). 

Viele Grüße und alles Gute Euch

Kathrin

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Kathrin, das ist eine gute Idee. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall prüfen. Akkupunktur nimmt mein Mann wegen Tinitus, dass  auch Darmerkrankungen behandelt werden können, wusste ich nicht.
Alles Gute für euch und vielen Dank 
Martina

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Martina,
ich hatte während meiner Bestrahlung und danach ziemliche Darmprobleme, u.a. mit zu flüssigem Stuhlgang. Mir hat die Sanierung der Darmflora mit ProSymbioflor sehr geholfen. Ab und zu habe ich auch Luvos Heilerde genommen.
Das mache ich jetzt auch noch weiter so, weil der Hormonentzug mit der Dreimonatsspritze bei mir auch ziemliche Auswirkungen auf die Verdauung hat.
Außerdem versuche ich immer, mich möglichst ballaststoffreich zu ernähren.
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Martina1701

Guten Morgen Lutz, die Negenwirkungen der Hormonentzugstherapie sind schon nicht ohne. Muskelabbau gehört ja auch dazu. Vielleicht hat das wirklich damit zu tun und nicht so unbedingt mit der Bestrahlung? 
Auf jeden Fall werde ich ihm das Mittel zur Darmsanierung besorgen. 
Ich habe hier viele wertvolle Tipps erhalten, vielen Dank.
Einen guten Start in den Tag wünscht
Martina

----------


## Martina1701

Ich habe gesehen, es gibt Symbioflor1, 2, und Prosymbioflor. Welches ist das Richtige?

----------


## lutzi007

Martina,
man fängt immer mit Pro an. Das ist auch am harmlosesten. Wenn man will, danach 1 und danach 2. 1 und 2 haben andere Schwerpunkte, was bei mir bisher aber nie was bewirkt hatte. Du solltest da mal im Internet nachlesen.
Wenn man die Tropfenmenge nur langsam steigert, ist es am besten. Sonst erlebt man noch mehr Verdauungsstörungen.
Bei mir bringt das Pro am meisten und ich habe ein gutes Gefühl dabei.
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Martina1701

Ich habe es bestellt, werde berichten.
Martina

----------


## kopro

Du kannst im Internet Informationen von SYMBIO PHARM erhalten, das ist die Firma die , die Symbioflor Produkte herstellt.

Konrad

----------


## Martina1701

Danke für eure Tipps, muss das Problem erst mal auf Eis legen. Mein Vater liegt seit heute mit Herzinfarkt im Krankenhaus.
Martina

----------


## buschreiter

Oh jeh....gute Besserung!

Viele Grüße 
Achim

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Achim.

Er hatte eine Herzkatheteruntersuchung und jetzt einen Stent. Muss man in Zukunft bei weiteren Untersuchungen und Therapien beim PCa etwas beachten?
Bin heute ziemlich unten, euch aber einen schönen Abend. 
Martina

----------


## Volkmar

Genau solche Probleme hatte ich nach meiner Nachbestrahlung der Loge und abführenden Lymphknoten im Unterbauch.  Ruf Dir mal chologene Diarrhoe im Internet auf, die Bestrahlung schädigte den untern Dünndarmabschnitt, das Ileum, dort werden die Gallensäuren aufgenommen, gelangen diese in den Dickdarm, sind explosionsartige, nicht konrollierbare Durchfälle die Folge.  Mir hat Choestyramin Pulver weitergeholfen, Z.B. Quantalan, welches auch beim sogenannten Kurzdarmsyndron gegeben wird. Habe das damals selbst heraus gefunden, nach vorher vergeblichen Behandlungsversuchen.
mit freundlichem Gruß
Volkmar

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Volkmar, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar der für Erleichterung und Steigerung der Lebensqualität sorgt.
Martina

----------


## uwes2403

Gallensäure im Stuhl lässt sich ja nachweisen....bevor also mit Mitteln "experimentiert" wird, würde ich zunächst eine Stuhlprobe untersuchen lassen.

Viel Erfolg und berichte weiter, vermutlich betrifft das problem doch den einen oder anderen mehr oder weniger stark.

Schönen Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Uwe, bis nächste Woche bleibt mein Vater in der Klinik,  dann kommt die Reha.  Diesmal eine reine Rehaklinik für Kardiologie. Er möchte die Erkrankungen strikt voneinander trennen. In der Reha werden wir eure Ratschläge versuchen umzusetzen.
Habt vielen Dank.
Martina

----------


## Markus K

Hallo Martina,

Also nach einer Therapie kommt es häufig vor, dass der Patient Verdauungsbeschwerden hat. Da sind die Bakterien im Darm, die Darmflora insgesamt, meistens aus dem Gleichgewicht. 
Generell sollte man jeden Mensch individuell betrachten. Deshalb sollte dein Vater einen Darm-Test machen und daraufhin eine Strategie vom Arzt verfolgen. Das ist wahrscheinlich am sinnvollsten. Wenn die Auswirkungen schon so stark sind, muss er da wahrscheinlich von vorne beginnen und da ist dann Geduld und Feingefühl gefragt.
Ich wünsche ihm eine gute Genesung.

LG Markus

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo Martina,
ich wurde vor 3 Jahren bestrahlt und ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen wie es deinem Vater geht. Auch ich wurde von Durchfällen geplagt und meide seither alles wo keine Toilette in Reichweite ist. Es handelt sich in der Regel um eine Strahlenproktitis und ich kann dir nur empfehlen einen Spezialisten aufzusuchen, der sich mit so etwas auskennt. Ich habe auch einiges ausprobiert, leider habe ich vor 3 Jahren nicht so viele Tipps hier im Forum bekommen. Es ist aber leider so, dass was bei dem einen hilft bringt dem anderen gar nichts, von daher nochmal mein Tipp sucht euch einen Proktologen und lasst den Darm untersuchen, mich hat mein Hausarzt nachdem nichts geholfen hat zur Darmspiegelung geschickt und da wurde die Strahlenproktitis festgestellt. Es ist bei mir ein wenig besser geworden, aber das braucht sehr viel Zeit.
Ich wünsche deinem Vater gute Besserung.

LG Hartmut

----------


## Martina1701

Hallo Hartmut, hallo Markus, ich habe eure Kommentare leider erst heute gelesen. Danke für eure Antworten.  
Nach Symbioflor, wie hier empfohlen,  und Eubiol ist es ein wenig besser geworden. Aber es ist wie ihr schreibt, das Vertrauen nicht da und er sucht auch nur Orte in der Nähe einer Toilette auf. 
Wir sind wirklich froh, hier viele gute Ratschläge zu erhalten. Das hilft uns auch, wenn man mal so grübelt, was noch alles do kommen kann. Wir sind nicht alleine!!! Danke dafür.
Im Moment geht es nach dem Herzinfarkt gut bergauf, dank Physio, Sport und der Reha, die nach langem hin und her doch bewilligt wurde.
Ich wünsche  euch  einen schönen Abend 
Martina

----------

